# seed



## bird_14 (Jul 4, 2003)

Does anyone know what niger seed is and can pigeons eat it? Can pigeons eat canary seed?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*See*

Nyger (also spelled Niger or called Thistle seed) is a tiny black seed commonly sold for wild birds. It's particularly attractive to goldfinches. I haven't seen pigeons eat it, though I suppose they might. It's very small.

As to canary seed, my pigeons like it a lot and enjoy it as a treat. I add a small amount of canary seed (actually roller mix, which is canary and rape seed) to regular pigeon mix to help my rollers feed their short-faced foster babies. Because of its small size, canary seed is easier for them to feed to the tiny-beaked chicks. 

But it's best to provide primarily a good pigeon mix, with 14-16% protein, depending on what you do with your pigeons. Do you have your own pigeons, or are you feeding feral pigeons?

Other good treats are safflower seed (a big favorite!) and shelled, raw peanuts.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thistle (niger seeds) are very good in small amounts in the pigeon mix.. 
I heard that milk thistle removes toxins from the body and is healthy in that way as well as for poisoned pigeons.
As for canary, pigeons will eat it but they prefer bigges seeds so it's not necessary.

Flax is a good seed to add to the mix, it contains Omega-3 and makes the feathers nice and shiny especially in the moult.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bird_14 (Jul 4, 2003)

yes i do have my own pigeons and i keep them as pets. There are no ferals around where i live.


----------

